# Dow futures rip 700 points higher amid report Gilead drug showing effectiveness treating coronavirus



## bripat9643 (Apr 16, 2020)

You just know that all the TDS morons are crying into their beer.  This means the shutdown will soon be over, and the death count will be several orders of magnitude than anything the hysteria mongers have predicted:

Dow futures rip 700 points higher amid report Gilead drug showing effectiveness treating coronavirus​​_U.S. stock futures surged on Thursday night after a report said a Gilead Sciences drug was showing effectiveness in treating the coronavirus. The move pointed to a jump for the stock market on Friday._​​_Dow Jones Industrial Average futures were up 700 points, or about 3%. S&P 500 futures gained 2.8% while Nasdaq 100 futures were up by 1.8%._​​_Gilead shares jumped by 14% in after-hours trading after STAT news reported that a Chicago hospital treating coronavirus patients with Remdesivir in a trial were recovering rapidly from severe symptoms. The publication cited a video it obtained where the trial results were discussed._​


----------



## Slade3200 (Apr 16, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> You just know that all the TDS morons are crying into their beer.  This means the shutdown will soon be over, and the death count will be several orders of magnitude than anything the hysteria mongers have predicted:
> 
> Dow futures rip 700 points higher amid report Gilead drug showing effectiveness treating coronavirus​​_U.S. stock futures surged on Thursday night after a report said a Gilead Sciences drug was showing effectiveness in treating the coronavirus. The move pointed to a jump for the stock market on Friday._​​_Dow Jones Industrial Average futures were up 700 points, or about 3%. S&P 500 futures gained 2.8% while Nasdaq 100 futures were up by 1.8%._​​_Gilead shares jumped by 14% in after-hours trading after STAT news reported that a Chicago hospital treating coronavirus patients with Remdesivir in a trial were recovering rapidly from severe symptoms. The publication cited a video it obtained where the trial results were discussed._​


Why does your post focus on people crying into their beer because less people may die? You realize that just makes YOU sound like a moron right?


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 16, 2020)

I’m sick of hearing about the crazy and irrational gyrations of the damn stock brokers


----------



## OnePercenter (Apr 16, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> You just know that all the TDS morons are crying into their beer.  This means the shutdown will soon be over, and the death count will be several orders of magnitude than anything the hysteria mongers have predicted:
> 
> Dow futures rip 700 points higher amid report Gilead drug showing effectiveness treating coronavirus​​_U.S. stock futures surged on Thursday night after a report said a Gilead Sciences drug was showing effectiveness in treating the coronavirus. The move pointed to a jump for the stock market on Friday._​​_Dow Jones Industrial Average futures were up 700 points, or about 3%. S&P 500 futures gained 2.8% while Nasdaq 100 futures were up by 1.8%._​​_Gilead shares jumped by 14% in after-hours trading after STAT news reported that a Chicago hospital treating coronavirus patients with Remdesivir in a trial were recovering rapidly from severe symptoms. The publication cited a video it obtained where the trial results were discussed._​


​​Unlike you, actual Americans with 401k's are still fucked.​


----------



## OnePercenter (Apr 16, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> I’m sick of hearing about the crazy and irrational gyrations of the damn stock brokers



Don't blame the brokers, blame the market.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 16, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > You just know that all the TDS morons are crying into their beer.  This means the shutdown will soon be over, and the death count will be several orders of magnitude than anything the hysteria mongers have predicted:
> ...


No...it doesn't...innumerable libfags both here and other places were praying for a mass culling so they could lay the blame on Trump.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 16, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > You just know that all the TDS morons are crying into their beer.  This means the shutdown will soon be over, and the death count will be several orders of magnitude than anything the hysteria mongers have predicted:
> ...


I "focus" on what TDS morons do.  They want to see this COVID-19 shutdown ruin as many people as possible.  They also want it to kill as many people.  That maximum amount of pain his how they believe they can defeat Trump.  It's as simple as that.  Noting facts doesn't make me anything other than right.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 16, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m sick of hearing about the crazy and irrational gyrations of the damn stock brokers
> ...


The brokers are a major part of the market

but I dont exclude the investors for criticism


----------



## Erinwltr (Apr 16, 2020)

Futures 700 points higher.  LMFAO!  That's a Corvid19 market for Trump Suckers.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 16, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > You just know that all the TDS morons are crying into their beer.  This means the shutdown will soon be over, and the death count will be several orders of magnitude than anything the hysteria mongers have predicted:
> ...



They're crying into their beer because like everything else they've attempted over the last three years, they've failed.  In this case, they won't induce a Depression.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 16, 2020)

Perhaps Trump should discourage the use of Remdesivir at his next press conference.  Then all the Democrats will want everyone to have access to it as soon as possible.


----------



## iceberg (Apr 16, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > You just know that all the TDS morons are crying into their beer.  This means the shutdown will soon be over, and the death count will be several orders of magnitude than anything the hysteria mongers have predicted:
> ...


Sounding like a moron has never stopped you from posting.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 16, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > You just know that all the TDS morons are crying into their beer.  This means the shutdown will soon be over, and the death count will be several orders of magnitude than anything the hysteria mongers have predicted:
> ...



Mine went down about 22%.  Considering the circumstance, not the worst thing in the world.  It does provide opportunities to me.  Buy low--sell high I always say, and so do people who became wealthy in the market. 

Right now, the market will bounce around for a while.  But I plan on sending a check to the agency that handles my funds when I'm confident it's the right time.


----------



## gulfman (Apr 16, 2020)

Don't listen to the brokers or you will be broker than hell


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 16, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


While I hope your thread brings good news, you seem pretty wacked out about trump.  Almost all his policy has failed.  He should lose the election regardless of anything virus related.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 16, 2020)

Brain357 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Which of his policies have failed?


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 16, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Trump is the one who has failed at almost everything.  Failed at healthcare.  Failed to make Mexico pay for that wall.  Failed to decrease deficits.  Failed to increase gdp growth....  the list is long.


----------



## Brain357 (Apr 16, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Almost all of them.  Would be easier to ask which ones haven't failed.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Apr 16, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> You just know that all the TDS morons are crying into their beer.  This means the shutdown will soon be over, and the death count will be several orders of magnitude than anything the hysteria mongers have predicted:
> 
> Dow futures rip 700 points higher amid report Gilead drug showing effectiveness treating coronavirus​​_U.S. stock futures surged on Thursday night after a report said a Gilead Sciences drug was showing effectiveness in treating the coronavirus. The move pointed to a jump for the stock market on Friday._​​_Dow Jones Industrial Average futures were up 700 points, or about 3%. S&P 500 futures gained 2.8% while Nasdaq 100 futures were up by 1.8%._​​_Gilead shares jumped by 14% in after-hours trading after STAT news reported that a Chicago hospital treating coronavirus patients with Remdesivir in a trial were recovering rapidly from severe symptoms. The publication cited a video it obtained where the trial results were discussed._​



OMG. Time for Berlin Airlift 2020. Drop it to the masses.
But..be sure to drop the "hold from harmless" leaflets as well. Don't want those lawsuits coming back to bite you in the ass.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 16, 2020)

Brain357 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


He did increase GDP growth, just not to over 3%.  The house is responsible for failing to pass healthcare reform.  That douchebag Paul Ryan and the establishment Republicans who hated Trump are repsonsible.  Making Mexico pay for the wall is much less important than getting it built, and he is doing that.

The bottom line:  the only things he failed at required cooperation from the House, and he didn't get that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 16, 2020)

Brain357 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Weasel.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Apr 16, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Yeah..except he didn't. And no, Republicans..after 10 years of bullshit, couldn't pass their "beautiful" healthcare plans...because they didn't have any.
Sure...with the amount of virus infected cases in the US, Mexico is liable to build a wall around us....so in a weird way, you got what you wanted. LOL.


----------



## DOTR (Apr 16, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > You just know that all the TDS morons are crying into their beer.  This means the shutdown will soon be over, and the death count will be several orders of magnitude than anything the hysteria mongers have predicted:
> ...



 You wish. I have a 401k and I’m not fucked. Government worker aren’t you?


----------



## DOTR (Apr 16, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Mine is down 13% ytd and up 4% one year. But here’s the thing about liberals....they all think, without exception, that today is forever. None of them grasp economics and they have been taught the stock market is a rigged game where rich people place money with no risk and it only goes straight up like an ATM machine.

Every time it moves down they chatter and cackle and swear it’s broken. They simply don’t have the ability to grasp it.

   Now a government check they can grasp.


----------



## DOTR (Apr 16, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Mine is down 13% ytd and up 4% one year. I’ve been down as much as 60% in the Obama years. But here’s the thing about liberals....they all think, without exception, that today is forever. None of them grasp economics and they have been taught the stock market is a rigged game where rich people place money with no risk and it only goes straight up like an ATM machine.

Every time it moves down they chatter and cackle and swear it’s broken. They simply don’t have the ability to grasp it.

   Now a government check they can grasp.


----------



## Winco (Apr 16, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > You just know that all the TDS morons are crying into their beer.  This means the shutdown will soon be over, and the death count will be several orders of magnitude than anything the hysteria mongers have predicted:
> ...


 Well OnePercenter I agree with you almost always, yet I don't think that "Americans with 401k's" are screwed. My 401 K is ok, as is my future pension.  *That said, those with 409k's need to be worried*.  LOL.


Ray From Cleveland said:


> Buy low--sell high I always say


This is exactly WHY the rich get richer.
You got extra cash to invest Ray?  When the market is low?  Yes or No.
Most people don't.
I care about Most People, you are a ME person.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 16, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Did you have a point of some kind?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Apr 16, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



C'mon, you can do better than that, son. Tell me why I shouldn't think Donald John Trump is an abject failure as President? Give me one promise to his base that he's kept?


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 16, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


Building the wall, cutting taxes, appointing conservative judges, cutting regulations, growing the economy  .  .  .  .  .  .


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 16, 2020)

FDA gives Gilead a seven year regulatory monopoly for remdesivir to treat COVID-19, on grounds it is an "Orphan" treating a rare disease - Knowledge Ecology International
					

Today the FDA granted Gilead Orphan Drug status for remdesivir for the treatment of COVID-19, on grounds this is a rare disease. The morning of the designation, the U.S. had confirmed, through testing, more than 35 thousand cases, including 8,477… Continue Reading →




					www.keionline.org
				




*FDA gives *_*Gilead a seven year*_* regulatory monopoly for remdesivir to treat COVID-19, on grounds it is an “Orphan” treating a rare disease*

So what just happened?

There are patents on remdesivir held by Gilead. But under 28 USC 1498(a), the US can overcome the patent monopoly, and buy a generic. It can contract with the generic company to make and import to the US. There is already at least one generic company that we have talked to that is developing a generic version. But to sell a drug in the United States, you need FDA approval.

*The FDA is not allowed to register an generic version for use for COVID-19 for 7 years under the action the FDA took today*, because the U.S. government did not include an exception to the regulatory monopoly in the Orphan Drug Act. Congress can and should fix this. There should not be an exception proof monopoly for rare diseases.

Also, the FDA should be challenged for even declaring COVID-19 a rare disease, given the expectations of how many people are already infected and how many will be infected in a few days.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 16, 2020)

And yet Gov't funded studies at major universities helped study this Drug for SARS of 2003 and MERV

Gilead, as I've read, is a CUT THROAT PHARMA......who is about to CASH IN on gov't funded research.............Imagine that.

FOLLOW THE MONEY


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 16, 2020)

COVID-19 | Gilead
					

Gilead is focused on deploying our resources and decades of antiviral expertise to help patients and communities fighting the COVID-19 pandemic. Learn more.




					www.gilead.com


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 16, 2020)

Winco said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




I never had a brokerage account of any type until a few weeks ago. Just couldn't resist a down market. I bought one stock held it for two weeks and made 28%. I'm not trading large sums but an $800 profit for me ain't nothing to sneeze at. Oh and I only sold it because the company did away with their dividends. BTW, here's a clue commie, everyone is a ME person.

.


----------



## Winco (Apr 16, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...




You had me until your last sentence.  Why am I a commie?
Hey, congrats on the 28%.  Well Done.
If you sell that gain, you will have to declare that to the IRS, unless you want to trump it....ie...Lie.
Capitalism baby.  You reap, you must pay.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 16, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Perhaps Trump should discourage the use of Remdesivir at his next press conference.  Then all the Democrats will want everyone to have access to it as soon as possible.



Right, of course that won't happen because this drug appears to have promise. Unlike the other drugs pushed by wingnuts.

You really are a disappointment.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 16, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps Trump should discourage the use of Remdesivir at his next press conference.  Then all the Democrats will want everyone to have access to it as soon as possible.
> ...


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 16, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> FDA gives Gilead a seven year regulatory monopoly for remdesivir to treat COVID-19, on grounds it is an "Orphan" treating a rare disease - Knowledge Ecology International
> 
> 
> Today the FDA granted Gilead Orphan Drug status for remdesivir for the treatment of COVID-19, on grounds this is a rare disease. The morning of the designation, the U.S. had confirmed, through testing, more than 35 thousand cases, including 8,477… Continue Reading →
> ...




You're not very smart, are ya? Why would a company go to the expense of developing a treatment for a rare disease if other companies who didn't spend the money for R&D  could take their work and undercut them?

.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 16, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Don't worry, I don't expect much from you anyway.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 17, 2020)

Winco said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...




Actually, I calculated it wrong, it was 61%, I made $1.95 on a stock I bought for $3.18 per share. And I have no problem reporting it, It's not enough to put me in a higher bracket, which this year was 0%. Oh and commies worry about the collective, and think the individual is insignificant. I'm a proud individual and worry about me and mine FIRST.

.


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 17, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> You just know that all the TDS morons are crying into their beer.  This means the shutdown will soon be over, and the death count will be several orders of magnitude than anything the hysteria mongers have predicted:
> 
> Dow futures rip 700 points higher amid report Gilead drug showing effectiveness treating coronavirus​​_U.S. stock futures surged on Thursday night after a report said a Gilead Sciences drug was showing effectiveness in treating the coronavirus. The move pointed to a jump for the stock market on Friday._​​_Dow Jones Industrial Average futures were up 700 points, or about 3%. S&P 500 futures gained 2.8% while Nasdaq 100 futures were up by 1.8%._​​_Gilead shares jumped by 14% in after-hours trading after STAT news reported that a Chicago hospital treating coronavirus patients with Remdesivir in a trial were recovering rapidly from severe symptoms. The publication cited a video it obtained where the trial results were discussed._​


Great news!


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps Trump should discourage the use of Remdesivir at his next press conference.  Then all the Democrats will want everyone to have access to it as soon as possible.
> ...




Damn you're stupid. I guess you buried your head in the sand when the French study of more than a thousand patients and showed great results with Hydroxycloroquine and Zpac. I guess your masters instructed you to ignore it.

.


----------



## Winco (Apr 17, 2020)

A great 33 point gain for the Dow.
Awesome.\
Better than any loss.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Calling HJ stupid is redundant.

The major tactic is isolating areas for 3 weeks.

The big problem is testing people to find out who the carriers are.


----------



## Winco (Apr 17, 2020)

Winco said:


> A great 33 point gain for the Dow.
> Awesome.\
> Better than any loss.



And this gets a 'dislike' from bluzman61 
So much for progress.  Idiot.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



French study was small. Don't get me wrong study the hell out of those drugs and if they work that's great but there just isn't much evidence that h-cloroquine is all that effective right now and by no means is a replacement for social distancing.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 17, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Is it a problem? Sweden didn't close schools or their economy and have about the same number of deaths per million citizens as we do. What's that tell ya?

.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




More than 1000 people is not that small of a study,

.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


The fact is that the fatalities aren't that impressive as to to close an economy.
The issue is if one gets a fever for a week or two and doesn't develop the anti-bodies and keeps getting fevers.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 17, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




Simple fix, if you have a fever, stay home.

.


----------



## two_iron (Apr 17, 2020)

President Trump shits on their hoax again.... I see a pattern here....


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 17, 2020)

I hope this is true, but I'll believe it when it actually happens.

People have been talking about a vaccine coming "soon", but everything I hear is that it's going to be a while.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 17, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> You just know that all the TDS morons are crying into their beer. This means the shutdown will soon be over, and the death count will be several orders of magnitude than anything the hysteria mongers have predicted:



22 Million unemployed...  the damage is already done, buddy.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 17, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > You just know that all the TDS morons are crying into their beer.  This means the shutdown will soon be over, and the death count will be several orders of magnitude than anything the hysteria mongers have predicted:
> ...


/——/ This scam was designed to kill the Trump economy. And you Progs will rub your hands and stomp your feet with glee when the first Covid-19 death happens when the lockdown ends.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 17, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > FDA gives Gilead a seven year regulatory monopoly for remdesivir to treat COVID-19, on grounds it is an "Orphan" treating a rare disease - Knowledge Ecology International
> ...


Baloney...........this drug has been researched for a long time..........Nothing knew here.  UAB and the University of Nebraska have been studying these drugs for a LONG TIME.........with FEDERAL GRANTS.

What you are seeing here........is Gilead being assholes in a pandemic..........The TAX PAYERS PAID FOR THE RESEARCH.

You are the one who needs to wake up.............I support Capitalism.........I support their ability to make money on what they did...........but this is CRONY CAPITALISM.....where the dang gov't is PICKING WINNERS and losers.....................

How about the give a CUT TO UAB and the UNIVERSITY OF NEBRASKA..........for studying this...........Oh that is right.........they don't pad the pockets of career politicians.

SCREW GILEAD.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 17, 2020)

Gilead Sciences Profile: Summary
					

Gilead Sciences organization profile. Contributions in the 2022 cycle: $326,196. Lobbying in 2022: $6,512,000. Outside Spending in the 2022 cycle: $0.




					www.opensecrets.org
				











						Gilead Sciences Profile: Lobbying
					

Gilead Sciences organization profile: annual lobbying totals since 1998, and bills lobbied in 2022.




					www.opensecrets.org


----------



## iceberg (Apr 17, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


to be fair, every time it moves up trump supporters go SEE I TOLD YOU TRUMP GOOD!

it's a never ending cycle of stupid.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 17, 2020)

UAB teams with biotech firm to test potential COVID-19 vaccine
					

UAB is launching a collaboration with biopharmaceutical firm Altimmune for preclinical testing a potential vaccine to prevent COVID-19 disease.




					www.madeinalabama.com
				




And YEARS of Studies on the same medicine that Gilead is now trying to corner the market on.............

Federal Grants for SARs since 2003........


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Impressive? We've lost over 30k people in a matter of months and thousands more that had to be hospitalized and not really sure what sort of long term harm was caused to them.

Hell, you probably don't consider Cancer to be 'impressive' either even though COVID has killed been competitive in how many people it's killed in comparison.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


/-----/ The death number is being jacked up without confirmation of the cause of death. It's just a guess.  None of this lockdown hysteria during Obozo's flu of 2009.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 17, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > You just know that all the TDS morons are crying into their beer.  This means the shutdown will soon be over, and the death count will be several orders of magnitude than anything the hysteria mongers have predicted:
> ...



Only if you are near retirement and kept all your shares in high risk funds like stocks. The $$ I lost (over 95k) when the market was fully tanked is countered by two things.

1. My annual company match happened during the dive, so I got more shares for less $$
2. I am still getting a paycheck (although reduced to 36 hours a week instead of 40), so any contribution I make gets more shares for less $$.

If you are under say 55 drops like this only help you, as your contributions have more share value. And as you get older you should be moving more  and more $$ to things like bonds and money markets, that gain less value, but rarely lose any value.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Every one. Nothing Impeached Trump has done has helped real GDP, which is barely higher since Bush's Great Recession ended or unemployment, which until recently, was growing at roughly the same rate as it has been since 2010.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


And I'm sure that you have been spreading the news of the high risk population like my community has.
Cancer strikes everyone and we are no one near a cure that doesn't mess you up for the remainder of your life.
The "curse" of being in a Facebook group with over 100,000 members mean I know every malady everyone has.
A friend of our just dies after a 15 year battle with cancer; she lived 12 more years than she was "supposed" to live.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 17, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


 


Exactly right!!!


Every death is being attributed to the Wuhan death.


“The underlying cause depends upon what and where conditions are reported on the death certificate. However, the rules for coding and selection of the underlying cause of death are expected to result in COVID- 19 being the underlying cause more often than not,” the guidelines read.

*“COVID-19 should be reported on the death certificate for all decedents where the disease caused or is assumed to have caused or contributed to death*. Certifiers should include as much detail as possible based on their knowledge of the case, medical records, laboratory testing, etc.,” the guidance continued.

“If the decedent had other chronic conditions such as COPD or asthma that may have also contributed, these conditions can be reported in Part II.”
Is The Number of Deaths Due To COVID-19 Being Inflated, And, If So, Why? | NewsRadio 740 KTRH | Michael Berry


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 17, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


He cut taxes and cut regulations.  Both those things make the economy grow.  Bush's GDP growth was higher than Obama's, so you're admitting that Trump did better than both previous presidents.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


GDP under Impeached Trump has been 2.6%. It was 2.4% since the end of Bush's Great Recession. Employment growth continued at the same rate since 2010.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


*"Bush's GDP growth was higher than Obama's"*

Are you ever not a fucking moron, fucking moron?

Ever???

2000Q4: 13,260.5
2008Q4: 15,328.0 - Bush ........ *1.95*
2016Q4: 17,824.2 - Obama ... *2.04*


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Neat, I bring up cancer because right now more people are dying from COVID19 at the moment.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Yeah, 










						French officials report heart incidents in experimental coronavirus treatments with hydroxychloroquine
					

France reported dozens of heart incidents linked to an anti-Malaria drug President Trump has hyped as a possible treatment for the coronavirus.




					thehill.com


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


And I'm sure you have been spreading the news to people taking life saving medication that they are the *only ones* who will to die if they don't quarantine themselves.
Hysteria and anger are a waste of energy when there is sound advice to avoid death.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Kind of like what they do with the flu ever year. The number isn't being 'jacked up'.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Most people who die of the flu, die of the flu.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What are you talking about?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



That's how it works.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I realize you have no friends in real life.
C19 is fatal to anyone who takes life saving medication, it is not fatal to anyone *not* taking life saving medication.
The most important thing you can do, rather being being a hysterical, hyperbolic piece of shit is to inform anyone taking life saving medication to quarantine themselves.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




I still have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


That's because you have no idea what you are talking about.
Since this Thread deals with the Stock Market, how much do you know about the Stock Market?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What life saving medication are you referring to? Be as specific as possible and maybe a link or two.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


In my community, mostly diabetes.
Old people don't care what they look or feel like...they want their treats before they die.

On friend had an operable brain tumor and C19 prevented the heperon from working.
The tumor grew, burst, bled and clotted.

Regardless of age, If you have asthma and you don't work out, you're dead.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



No, seriously, prove your point, I don;t need your made up anecdotal crap.

Only people on life saving medication die from COVID19? Sounds like bullshit to me.

What happens to someone who has undiagnosed hypertension? Or has had multiple cases of pneumonia in their lifetime?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You mean your religion doesn't have a Facebook community of people around the world?
Cool religion.

The pathetic fact is that the media is suppressing this fact to maintain their Click level.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What fact? You have yet to prove anything. My religion doesn't have a facebook page? My god, are you feeling OK?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Without a Facebook group you can't get past the bullshit to deal with real people.
You think Fox, CNN and MSNBC are going to supply you with ages and state of health of those who have passed?
I watch and hear 0 details.

My wife just informed me that our friend's mother just passed...upper 90s, in a nursing home and very sick prior to C19.

Wallow in your acceptance of news bereft of details.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 17, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




Research in relation to what, did the universities develop the drug?

.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Oh, you think a facebook group is the only way people can interact today? I don't know how many facebook groups I belong to, maybe 15? You don't know much do you?

Anyway, didn't think you could back up your point.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


/———/ So we shut down the economy based on a guesstimate?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



No, a pandemic and it was the right thing to do.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 17, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


They have been studying this drug for many years.......since 2003 for the original SARs and Merv...................This isn't A NEW DRUG............Gilead is trying to say .............well it's a NEW DISEASE ...using and old drug......LOL..........TRYING TO JACK UP THE PRICE for a drug that is well beyond the 7 year protected status......

UAB and the University of Nebraska have done extensive studies with this drug...........PAID FOR BY THE TAXPAYERS..........NOT GILEAD.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Here's a question you can't answer...
When's the last time you heard from the news media the age and medical condition of a C19 fatality?
Answer without an ad hominem...


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Except for the fact that my JEWISH Facebook group has MDs, nurses, dentists, scientists, psychologists, etc...on it.
I know dozens of MDs from my community that have been living at their hospitals for at least the last two weeks.
Who the hell do you know?


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Dip stick, covid effects internal organs, in might not be the meds.

.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



We all know that most deaths occur in the elderly and those with health issues. Are you retarded?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Oh, now we don't believe the French?


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




People taking the meds in higher doses, for other conditions like lupus, haven't had those problems. In fact there are no warning in the protocols for effects on the heart, Rheumatologist don't even do EKGs, you figure it out.

.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Thanks for...
Leaving behind a trail of posts where you ridiculed that idea
Leaving behind a trail of posts where you ridiculed my posting such
Failing to inform us of one media outlet that stated such
Not posting what you know about the Stock Market


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



That's neat. Did you know that Lupus and COVID-19 aren't the same disease and they attack the body differently? Anyway, I'm just relaying on what the French are saying since for whatever reason they are the experts now apparently.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I did? You said something about COVID only killing people on 'life saving medication', you have yet to back up that claim.



> Leaving behind a trail of posts where you ridiculed my posting such



Let's be real, you leave yourself open to ridicule like right now where it's obvious you didn't understand my posts to begin with.



> Failing to inform us of one media outlet that stated such
> Not posting what you know about the Stock Market



One media outlet that stated such what? I didn't make the claim that COVID only kills people on medication, you did and you haven't backed it up.

Posting what I know about the stock market? I realize that's where this thread started but not the topic of the post I was responding to.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


C19 seems to stop almost every medication from working.
I can't say *every* because we don't have the elderly or sick with every possible medical condition.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


*No* media outlet is reporting any age medical condition correlation.
They are only reporting numbers.
That's why inveterate morons such as yourself are screaming like hyenas.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Can you provide a link to this? I don't think it's an issue of whether medication works or not but that pre existing health conditions can make COVID worse. Such as a weakened heart or over worked blood vessels.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 17, 2020)

Can you imagine if a democrat was in charge? Lol
Hahah


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Did you just ask me to provide a Link to prove that an infinite number of people sampling with different medical problems haven't been found yet?
Did you *really* post that?


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




There's no indication in your link that the people involved were part of a study, it also said similar problems were found with anti-viral drugs. Hydroxychloroquine is the most prescribed med in the world for COVID-19, are you saying all those prescribing physicians are stupid? Dr Mark Seigle made sure his 96 year old father got hydroxychloroquine and he's recovering nicely. Would he have done that if he didn't think it was safe?

.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



There's no indication that the French study cited earlier was really all that conclusive either since it was so small a sample size. Point being, it's not a wonder drug, there are serious side affects known about the drug even before it;s use for this outbreak. It needs to be studied more and patients taking it, especially if they already have known heart conditions should be monitored.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


over a thousand is not "a small number."  You obviously aren't talking about the same study as everyone else.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Keep talking, you're proving you're totally clueless. Phase II trials typically include 100-300 people, the French study was greater than 1000. So carry on in your TDS, we're done.









						Clinical trial - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


/——-/ So every flu season is a pandemic. Are we crashing the economy every winter, or us this just a TDS thing?

Pandemic definition is - occurring over a wide geographic area and affecting an exceptionally high proportion of the population.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Flu season doesn't usually put so many people in the hospital it overwhelms the system and has a much lower mortality rate.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Wrong again.  Previous flu seasons put many times more people in the hospital.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 17, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Neat. How many people does the flu put in the hospital in a 2 month period?

Are New York hospitals usually this busy?


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 17, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


During the 2017-2018 season 810,000 people went to the hospital because of flu.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


/——-/ Turns out, they didn’t need all the beds and they are sending ventilators to other states. It was all over blown.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ This scam was designed to kill the Trump economy. And you Progs will rub your hands and stomp your feet with glee when the first Covid-19 death happens when the lockdown ends.



If he ends the lockdown before we have this under control, that WILL be on him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> During the 2017-2018 season 810,000 people went to the hospital because of flu.



Awesome.  We are up to that in less than a month with Covid-19.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 18, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > /——/ This scam was designed to kill the Trump economy. And you Progs will rub your hands and stomp your feet with glee when the first Covid-19 death happens when the lockdown ends.
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > /——/ This scam was designed to kill the Trump economy. And you Progs will rub your hands and stomp your feet with glee when the first Covid-19 death happens when the lockdown ends.
> ...


/——/ Why? It’s up to each state Governor to implement the plan. Oh wait, you’re a Prog. Facts are just speed bumps for your agenda. Orange Man Bad.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Why? It’s up to each state Governor to implement the plan. Oh wait, you’re a Prog. Facts are just speed bumps for your agenda. Orange Man Bad.



40,000 deaths. Orange Man Incompetent.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 18, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > During the 2017-2018 season 810,000 people went to the hospital because of flu.
> ...


No we aren't.  We have that many cases, not that many in the hospital.  it's obvious that the cause of the COVID-19 hysteria is the ignorance of millions of Americans.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> No we aren't. We have that many cases, not that many in the hospital. it's obvious that the cause of the COVID-19 hysteria is the ignorance of millions of Americans.



We probably have millions who've caught it, we just don't have that many who've been tested.    

Buddy, you can't write this off as "the flu is worse".  That might have been an okay talking point in March, but it doesn't work now.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 18, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > /——/ This scam was designed to kill the Trump economy. And you Progs will rub your hands and stomp your feet with glee when the first Covid-19 death happens when the lockdown ends.
> ...



The governors will be the ones to end the lockdown, they are the ones that put them in place in the first place. But hey, facts are irrelevant to you propagandist, right?

.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 18, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > During the 2017-2018 season 810,000 people went to the hospital because of flu.
> ...




You're a liar, there aren't even that many reported cases. You commie propagandist are pathetic.

.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 18, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > No we aren't. We have that many cases, not that many in the hospital. it's obvious that the cause of the COVID-19 hysteria is the ignorance of millions of Americans.
> ...


Sorry, but so far the evidence shows the flu is worse.  You just admitted we have millions of cases that haven't been reported, which means the death rate is much lower than what has been reported.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 18, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


That's because your pharmacies are places to buy hair spray, nail paint,diapers and usb drives. You have to have a permission slip from a Jew to get anything worth a damn....He'll also recommend Tylenol.
Thank God pharmacists in ol #1 ARE #1 and catch many of Fast Harry the prescription gurus fuckups regularly. Their opinion on most things isn't "allowed". Land of duh Fee stuff. Uniquely Merrykhan

Covid here is 650~ish from day one. 200~ish called clear so +/- 450 "active",more cleared next week . 6 new cases in the last 24 hours. 4 dead( 2@ 87 several weeks ago, one at 84 and one doper musician at 45  came in from Jew Yakk nearly dead.)
HydroxichloroQ and Az or Keflex used from day one.I know. Too little a number..........lol

OH. 9 in icu...3 on ventilators. Under 12 in the hospital. The rest at home getting doc-nurse drive bys and in a Whassapp group(only + confirmed) yapping 24/7


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> The governors will be the ones to end the lockdown, they are the ones that put them in place in the first place. But hey, facts are irrelevant to you propagandist, right?



He's the one who claimed he could order the lockdown lifted, and then realized that he'd be blamed when the thing got worse if he did.  

I almost feel bad for Trump. He's damned if he does and he's damned if he doesn't.  

Then I remember it's Trump, and his fuckups got us here, so I don't feel so bad for him.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 18, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> You just know that all the TDS morons are crying into their beer.  This means the shutdown will soon be over, and the death count will be several orders of magnitude than anything the hysteria mongers have predicted:
> 
> Dow futures rip 700 points higher amid report Gilead drug showing effectiveness treating coronavirus​​_U.S. stock futures surged on Thursday night after a report said a Gilead Sciences drug was showing effectiveness in treating the coronavirus. The move pointed to a jump for the stock market on Friday._​​_Dow Jones Industrial Average futures were up 700 points, or about 3%. S&P 500 futures gained 2.8% while Nasdaq 100 futures were up by 1.8%._​​_Gilead shares jumped by 14% in after-hours trading after STAT news reported that a Chicago hospital treating coronavirus patients with Remdesivir in a trial were recovering rapidly from severe symptoms. The publication cited a video it obtained where the trial results were discussed._​


Crying into their beer?
More likely their infused Caffè Marocchino with extra cocoa.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 18, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > The governors will be the ones to end the lockdown, they are the ones that put them in place in the first place. But hey, facts are irrelevant to you propagandist, right?
> ...




LMAO, Trump fuckups?









						FLASHBACK Feb. 24: Pelosi Stands In San Francisco’s Chinatown And Urges People To Come Out
					

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi has criticized President Donald Trump for a lack of preparedness of his administration's response to the coronavirus pandemic.




					dailycaller.com
				












						De Blasio, NYC Officials Downplayed COVID-19 Threat After Trump Restricted Travel To China. Here Are 5 Examples
					

Mayor Bill de Blasio and his health top official repeatedly downplayed the coronavirus threat while imploring citizens to get on with their lives.




					dailycaller.com
				












						Two pols urge de Blasio to oust Health Commissioner Barbot over coronavirus response
					

Two city lawmakers are demanding Mayor Bill de Blasio oust Health Commissioner Oxiris Barbot “before it’s too late,” saying her guidance on coronavirus has been disastrous. Barbot…




					nypost.com
				




Don't see you calling these folks out, guess it doesn't fit your propaganda, does it?

Oh, BTW, Trump can open the economy under the commerce clause, he has chosen to leave it to the governors. FOR NOW.

.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2020)

OKTexas said:


> LMAO, Trump fuckups?



Yup. Trump's in charge...   Nobody caught Covid-19 because they went to ChinaTown for newyears.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 18, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



15,328.0 > 17,824.2 is 1.9% compounded annually.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 18, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO, Trump fuckups?
> ...




LINK?

.


----------



## justoffal (Apr 19, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > You just know that all the TDS morons are crying into their beer.  This means the shutdown will soon be over, and the death count will be several orders of magnitude than anything the hysteria mongers have predicted:
> ...



No it makes him an accurate observer.

Jo


----------



## Fed Starving (Apr 19, 2020)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 20, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Oh, yeah, non-pandemic numbers. Why are you comparing an entire year to two months?


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 20, 2020)

Gilligan will release it once they make sure it requires a daily dose for the rest of your life. $1.35/day in Mexico and $250 in #1


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 20, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


How much per month do you suppose that comes to, eh moron?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 20, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 20, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


We were discussing hopsitalizations, moron, not deaths.  they had 810,000 hospitalizations from flu in the 2017-2018 season.  We haven't had 1/10th that number so far with coronovirus.  the total number of reported cases is less than 810,000, and only a small fraction of those go to the hospital.  Your weakly numbers are also artifically inflated when New York added 4000 in a single day last week by changing the way they count them.  New deaths were aleady on the decline before New York performed its book keeping trick.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 20, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



We haven't had a 10th? We've had over 100k people in the hospital and as I showed you in the chart above a skyrocketing number of deaths.









						COVID-19 Map - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center
					

Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases by the Center for Systems Science and Engineering (CSSE) at Johns Hopkins University (JHU)




					coronavirus.jhu.edu


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 20, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I haven't seen any numbers on hospitalizations.   100,000 is 1/8th of 810,000.  We have a long way to go before we catch up to 2017-2018


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 20, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I haven't seen any numbers on hospitalizations.   100,000 is 1/8th of 810,000.  We have a long way to go before we catch up to 2017-2018

Also, as I should you, your "skyrocketing numbers" are he result of New York playing with the numbers.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 20, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I gave you the link, you can count them anytime you like and 100k, mostly in the last month.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 20, 2020)

How did the market do today?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 20, 2020)

otto105 said:


> How did the market do today?



I believe it kind of sucked today. I'm sure some wingnut will create a new thread about it any day now.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > How did the market do today?
> ...


It was pretty good today. At this point, any increase is good. I expect a week from tomorrow is going to be bad when Q1 GDP is released. Then again 2 weeks from Friday when unemployment figures are released. But unless there's a turnaround with coronavirus, the shit's really gonna hit the fan when the 8 week period of stimulus is exhausted and companies start massive layoffs.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



Dow was down almost 2 and a half points and S&P close to 2%.

I agree though when the full extend of economic indicators come in there is now good news and the market is going to go further down.  Maybe Captain Dipshit will lie about testing again.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Sorry, my mistake, you're right. I looked earlier and it was up. It must have been a stale cached page.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




No problem, I agree with your overall post. The market today just wasn't a good one......many more to follow most likely.


----------



## MAGAman (Apr 21, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > You just know that all the TDS morons are crying into their beer.  This means the shutdown will soon be over, and the death count will be several orders of magnitude than anything the hysteria mongers have predicted:
> ...


No, it makes the Libs crying in their beer because less people die look like life Democrats


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 23, 2020)

I just got a notification that Gilead's virus treatment disappoints.


----------

